# What kind of places does your betta like to rest in?



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine loves resting by the heaters wires the plant and his cave decor lol he stays on top of it like a lion king lol


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marius likes to hang out on top of his plants. And Ice likes to hang out on her plants, in her plants, and in her Decor


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

either behind the filter, on the heater, or in their mesh, or pill bottle tubes


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mace loves to hang out around his heater or his betta hammock.


----------



## jhc (Sep 10, 2014)

My betta loves to rest on top of the floating IAL. Though there is very little space between the leave and water surface


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

In their plants, in the film canisters I have for them to nest in, under the sponge filter, inside the sponge filter, and under IALs. 

Being shyer wild bettas mine tend to find a spot in the tank and then spend most of their time hiding out there.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I love catching my fish resting/sleeping!

Percy is the king of resting at my house. He loves to lay on plants, the sponge on the filter intake, his betta hammock, even the sand floor. Sometimes the effort to swim down (he's an EE with tons of finnage) to the sand is tiring, so it will look like he takes a header into the ground and just goes to sleep, tail up and face to the sand. lol I love watching him. Last water change, the teacup I put into this tank to pour the water into, he kept swimming in to rest inside. It was adorable! I had to stop the water change just because he was too cute to move out.


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

Bruce loves his hammock but sometimes after he decided the moss ball was okay, he kinda awkwardly sits on it. He also likes the plants. Stark is brand new so he still curls up under his bridge. but he started coming out a bit more and appears to like his hammock.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Patriot loves to rest in his cave, behind his coral rock, near his heater and of course his betta tube which I highly recommend that all of you get if you don't have one.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

My betta loves to chill by his heater and sit on the leaves of his silk plant.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Xerxes: rotala r. (tall stem plant)
Alastor: moss 'carpet' on substrate
Magnus:crammed in between the blyxa j. and pygmy chain sword leaves


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Mako: Heater, mesh tube or cramme into alternanthera
Thanatos: Sand or mesh tube
Agrius: In rotala nanjenshan "nest"
Unnamed DTPK: Mesh tower, Mesh tube, in Myrio tangle
Nereus: On gravel
Phobos: crammed into any plant he can
Kyprinos: draped over Myrio
Thanatos: sand, mesh tube or in frogbit roots
Loukianos: Myrio thicket or Windelov fern
Angelos: Myrio thicket
Unnamed PK: Under Alternanthera leaves

The Sorority girls:
Shepard: in the Windelov fern
Liara: under Alternanthera leaves.
Bakara: on the heater, in the windelov fern, wherever she pleases
Jack: Sand or in the Rotala patch
Tali: On the mopani or in the alternanthera

Not bettas but:
Half-banded Spiny eel: around heater or in mopani wood crevices
Corys: Wherever they please


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon sits in the eye of the skull cave and Mochi likes to just on the bottom or between the plants.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

Bernards got a leaf hammock he likes but his favourite place is on top of the impeller housing for his filter system:-? ,the way the blue planet tanks are set up there's a shelf at the back of the tank and the filter components sit on that except for the impeller housing and intake pipe which fits into a hole on the shelf and sits underneath it all ,when the water in the tank is filled to the bottom of the shelf there's about an inch of water over the housing and Bernard quite happily sleeps in there...

(I should mention its fully sealed so there's no way he can get in it or be sucked in the inlet pipe.)


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Mr. Fishy likes to hang out inside his pineapple and behind his heater towards the top. 
Buddy likes his plants and recently red cup toy that my daughter wanted to put in his tank. Uses it like a cave.


----------



## Reazi (Jan 7, 2014)

Dragneel likes hanging in the left side corner of his 5 gallon; right on his betta leaf. That's also where he likes to make tank-wide bubble nests start. Before I moved the fake plants, he used to stuff himself between the soft, fake ferns right beside the filter and sleep. xD He's mad cause I moved them. 

Gray likes to sleep in his barrels. He's got a betta leaf but he just doesn't even care about that thing. xD


----------



## FishBaby (Nov 1, 2014)

Update sort of I guess  

Bruce still loves the moss ball and leaf hammock. Stark has settled and loves his leaves now more then anything eles but he still uses the hammock.

Buuuut... i have two new boys 

Agent very much likes the leaves and Captain doesn't stay still long enough. But he chills near the fliter and under his bridge a lot.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Sheesh - Either on an anubias leaf or in his PVC tunnel
Acrylic - in a bunch of water sprite
Schmendrick the Magician - In the crook of some driftwood
Skyline - In the floating anubias or shoved between his marimo ball and the divider


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Bubbles (my little girl) Loves sort of resting on her plant leaves. I always catch her on the same leaf sometimes. She also lives resting underneath her little cave.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Derek: On the filter! It is so funny.


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Lady Iris-The mug hideout or behind it
Little Zoom- His sponge filter
Little Rose- Not real sure, just got her Friday night


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Generally under the filter, but lately he's taken to getting all wrapped up in the cabomba that I had floated in there but is now halfway down the tank. I also caught him one day, he draped his caudal fin over the aforementioned cabomba and let the rest of his body hang down, like a bat hanging from a ceiling, just chilling there.

I need to be more sneaky with the camera, he's camera shy.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been putting roobios tea bags in Xander's water for the past few days because he's started biting his tail. Every time I put a tea bag in, he'll rest underneath it. He really likes the tea bags, and I kind of wish I could just leave it in there for him. 

He also likes laying on live plant leaves, or in between stalks of his silk plant... he'll just wedge himself in there... Of course he also will rest under his bridge, which is cute.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Patriot loves his cave or he sleeps behind his coral decor.


----------



## Magickarp05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Alpha loves to sleep pressed up against his heater. He'll also rest behind the filter and under his favorite silk plants. I've only seen him use his leaf hammock once or twice.


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

The two new bettas. 
Quetzel sleeps behind the PVC cave... 
The unamed one sleeps in a curved anubias at the top of the tank.


----------



## Creativemind243 (Dec 13, 2014)

Frederick likes to stay behind his filter. xD


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

At first Prince would rest in the back corner of the tank, just behind a plant decoration with big leafs, but recently he's taken to sleeping on top of his leaf hammock right at the front of the tank.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

They _never_ rest. The only time I catch them sleeping is when I pull the covers of their tanks in the morning. 

My tanks are like pinball machines. That's what I get for being a plakat daddy.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Behind the heater is where mine sleeps (Likes the warmth??)


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

Monkey used to like napping over my SeaChem pH sensor, but when that stopped working about a week after first use (I do not recommend this product), he floats behind the filter (where he builds his bubble nests so the filter flow doesn't wash it away immediately).


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My little VT boy Button LOVES resting on the top suction cup of the heater & his leaf hammock,but mostly the suction cup.


----------

